# "Attila" kiejtése



## Mravinszky

Szervusztok,

a következő (kettős) kérdés már régen érdekel: 

1. Hogy ejtik ki az "Attila" nevét *a mindennapi nyelven?*

2. Ezt a mindennapi kiejtést *az (operai) színpadon helyesnek is tartjátok?* Ha nem, milyen a "helyes", "irodalmi" vagy "színházi" kiejtése?

Köszönöm szépen a válaszokat, véleményeket!


----------



## Puppancs

*Attila* kiejtése minden esetben _Atilla_.


----------



## Mravinszky

Köszönöm szépen a világosítást!


----------



## Puppancs

Mravinszky said:


> Köszönöm szépen a *fel*világosítást!



Nagyon szívesen!


----------



## francisgranada

Puppancs said:


> *Attila* kiejtése minden esetben _Atilla_.


Ez így _helyes _is? Tudom, hogy általában mindenki így ejti (valószínűleg jómagam is), tehát értem hogy ez a kiejtés _elfogadott_. De mégis, az "attila" kiejtést "hivatalosan" _helytelennek _kell tekineteni? Ezt azért furcsállanám ... 

Mi a véleményetek?

P.S. Szia, Mravinszky, jó kérdés!


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, francis, helyes is. 
Bár ebben az esetben nem ugyanarról van szó, mint pl. a Tibor névnél, amit néhányan Tíbornak ejtenek, hanem a gót eredetű név magyaros névváltozatáról, ami (az Utónévkönyvem szerint) 1950-ig mindkét formában szerepelt (írott változatban is): Atilla és Attila. 
Az 1990-es kiadású könyvem is tartalmazza mindkettőt, de két különböző névnek tekintik "az anyakönyvi jogszabályok alkalmazása szempontjából".


----------

